# Didn't know he had it in him...



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5ULKrweh-k

mg:mg: 

:laugh:

I've seen him dunk as a Hornet but not on a put back tip dunk like this one. You go Willie! LOL!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

that was awesome!!! he came in and filled up the scoreboard when the team reallllly needed it, but this was certainly a special kind of 2 points


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

My jaw dropped when I saw it. He must have been saving up...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was an awesome dunk.


----------

